# Big Sexy Hair What A Tease



## dlb04 (Aug 11, 2006)

Has anyone tried BSH What A Tease Backcomb in a Bottle? I pick it up and look at it every time I see it and I'd really like to try it. It's pretty pricey so I was wondering if anyone has an opinion on it before I make the investment. I checked the reviews and didn't see anything there....


----------



## frazerti (Aug 11, 2006)

well I don't know what to tell you except that back combing or brushing requires work I doubt a shampoo or gel can do it unless it states that you will have more volumethen thats different


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 11, 2006)

Janelle said all of the Sexy Hair Concepts pretty much live up to their names... Hopefully she's tried this, but if their reputation preceeds them, then it's highly possible it'll work


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 16, 2006)

this stuff is like spray glue!!! a little goes a long way!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 16, 2006)

What is back combing?


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* What is back combing? backcombing is like teasing hair except you leave the hair teased. it's basically pushing the hair towards the scalp. i think that's it.
i was curious about this product, too, so thanks!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh yeah... it works. lol And yes, a little goes a looong way. You want texture and volume that doesn't move... here ya go!



lol


----------



## dlb04 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks girls!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 25, 2007)

I have this, it's a great product.

However, the fluid is sticky so I advise you to use generous amounts.

I bought it in a salon for $21.00 + change and tax. Which I thought was kinda crazy considering it's not _the best _volumizing product you'd expect. But don't let my opinion change stop you from purchasing it, it does work! I'll use this product along w/ teasing my hair.

I like Sexy Hair Concepts *Big Sexy Hair Spray &amp; Play Harder, Firm Volumizing Hairspray* better--because it's an aerosol product, something of my personal preference. (Plus it's cheaper)


----------



## misstee (Mar 25, 2007)

I have used this and I didn`t really like it.

It makes my hair all hard and sticky, and it makes it look very clumped up.

Make sure you use a little bit at a time, and don`t spray it on in small sections.

You should just backcomb your hair using a few different brushes and combs.

Hold your hair up and spray your hair with a hard hold hairspray first (I use Aussie DUAL PERSONALITY - Maximum Hold).

Use either a comb/brush to backcomb your hair, the more hold you want the more times you would comb it. And if you want more effect, use a different comb/brush.

Finish off with a bit more spray whereever you think it is needed and an all over spray.


----------



## rivercor (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 4, 2007)

no but its acutally on the list of stuff i want.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 5, 2007)

I might check this out. I am always looking for something to help hold my hair when I back comb it.


----------

